# Nervous energy and preaching



## Pergamum (Apr 22, 2012)

This post is for those who preach or speak publicly, but also can be answered more generally by anyone with good ideas;



Sometimes after preaching or teaching or tract distribution, I have trouble relaxing afterwards, sort of like a nervous energy let-down.

I also suspect that many street preachers like the feeling of this sort of ministry, for it produces sort of a nervous-energy-high and an excitement and I suspect that some of these folks who like (especially controversial) street preaching might be adrenaline-junkies.

Sometimes when travelling to speak or circulating among villages I am always near people and gathered in one small house or even hut to sleep. Also, in tract distribution sometimes we get angry rejections and on rare occasions threats and slight physical contact (pushing, knocking things out of our hands).

This week has been particularly busy and I have preached/taught 10 hours in the last 3 days. Last night I could not sleep afterwards and felt almost like I had a racing heart (I was tired and was fueled by coffee). Also, here lately I have found that I wake easily and I usually must listen to music every night now in earphones to drown out other noise (although getting older and having more kids, and living mostly in a village full of dogs and roosters and rooting pigs, all might be factors). If I wake after 4am or so, I cannot regain sleep.

Also, sometimes after a heavy day I find myself wanting to "veg" or browse facebook or PB even though I have no clear aim. Sort of like I cannot focus my mind.

Sometimes I feel like withdrawing socially after such a busy time, and if the kids get rowdy I get especially cranky and want silence. Taking long walks and listening to sermons helps.


Do you others have these same symptoms of nervous energy let-down? What do you do about it?


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had this my whole life. It's especially bad when I've hosted a large group of people at our home & is why it's a bit difficult for me to be a hostess, as much as I love doing it. What helps? Letting caffeine go, at least in the time span around your event. Giving yourself a strict curfew as to any and all time on the computer, including Facebook, and then sticking to it. I find that reading soothing devotionals, especially those by Spurgeon, takes the edge off of nervous energy around bedtime and especially when one is also, paradoxically, too tired even to get ready for bed. Having a routine around evening activities, including family time, also helps. You need to just shake off earlier events, obviously & use trial and error as to what works best for you.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 22, 2012)

What Margaret said is very wise (unsurprisingly!). What you describe sounds fairly standard for anyone who has had to make it through something on nervous energy. You may be experiencing it more now because of having been through so much illness and dealing with so much chaos, in addition to the pressure of all the activities you are engaged in. A computer can sometimes be helpful in distracting you enough from inward turmoil to unwind, but too much of it, or the wrong sort of thing, and it can perpetuate the demand for nervous energy and make things worse. The ideal thing is some kind of gentle activity - sounds like sermons/walks work well for you. When Heidi is wound too tight I can start washing the dishes - I do it so badly that she takes over, and that gets her started on what is, for her, a soothing activity - but a soothing and helpful activity it can be hard to settle down to.

For myself, I think that if I ever find an activity that's soothing I'll probably have unlocked the secret of productivity.


----------



## a mere housewife (Apr 22, 2012)

Perhaps one could gather from Ruben's post that I understand what you and Margaret have said -- mostly lifelong here too. I do find comfort in washing dishes oddly (moreso than pacing for hours, which comes more naturally, even when exhausted/dizzy) and much comfort in devotions, when I can at last settle to them in such times, and calm music (I love Corelli's Concerti Grossi), and anything quietly beautiful. It is better to stare mindlessly at something lovely in such a state than at social media, if one cannot focus attention any further -- I think one of the main blessings of things that are aesthetically pleasant is simply to soothe frayed nerves. I have a favorite video of birds at an estuary in the Hebrides -- nothing gets maimed or killed, the sun rises and sets, there is light on the bird's wings and on the water and somebody did very appropriate music: I've seen it dozens of times . As Margaret said, one must simply find what works for oneself. I will pray you can do so, and have the time to be able to implement it. It may be a blessing in the form of a challenge, if it forces you more often or more deeply to those things that refresh and restore your soul.

I am no doctor so must disclaim, but as I understand there is a connection involved with adrenaline (stress response) that kicks in and does not shut off again properly, and one is more prone to this with long term challenges to health.


----------



## FedByRavens (Apr 22, 2012)

John MacArthur says that it is a spiritual experience. The few instances I was able to preach/teach I felt like I could have torn through the pulpit, I felt wired for hours.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 22, 2012)

I always get an energy "high" when I speak that can last for a while afterwards. If I speak or teach in the evening, I may have trouble sleeping.

Computer screens don't help with sleep. Maybe try giving up the computer an hour before bedtime and engaging in something calm.

But mostly I resort to Ambien on those occasions. If the occasions are rare enough, and you don't get yourself hooked, it might get you the help you need now and then. It's something to consider, anyway. It works by shutting off all those thoughts that keep people up.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 22, 2012)

3 words. Gin. And. Tonic.

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

only partly kidding...

My wife and I try to unwind on Sunday evenings (after small group) by having an adult beverage, and watching a "high brow" kind of show on netflix. Any English costume drama will do.

(tonight I am feeling unwell so I am still awake after this ritual)


----------

